# Senior Rescue in Florida Needs Help!



## ilovemydogs (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello, all. As I was browsing through Petfinder, I found this sweet looking senior lab mix who needs immediate help so he won't be put to sleep. He's in Fort Walton Beach, Florida. If you can help him, please click the link...


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14374880

Thanks!

Ashley


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not anywhere near Florida, but I'm giving this a bump. Hope he finds a home. It's a sad story.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks!

Ashley


----------

